
RIAA Orders WhoisGuard to Identify Torrent Site Owner - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-orders-whoisguard-to-identify-torrent-site-owner-120114/
======
mgoforth
Since WhoIsGuard.com seems to be a subsidiary of NameCheap, I suppose this
subpoena would require the release of billing information in addition to the
'protected' whois record.

------
alexeiz
Thank you RIAA. I didn't know of the existence of this torrent site before you
made a big deal of it. It's way better than the torrent site I used before.

